# Vivs in Florida



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Locals got a bunch of vivs and misc stuff I need gone...


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/296066-custom-vivs-exos-florida.html


----------

